# Running bad



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

I went riding not to long ago and my brute ran fine. I went to wash it and move it the other day and now it kinda spits and sputters when just cruising around. But when I get on it, it will run like a champ. Almost like it's only running off one cylinder when cruising.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Possibly something got wet.. Sounds like the culprit to me. 
Is it efi or carb? All connections been greased?


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Carbed. I haven't checked if they're greased yet either. My buddy that rode it and has a brute thinks that it needs to be rejetted. But I don't see how it ran fine one ride then the next it needs to be rejetted. It's almost like maybe one of the plugs is fouling out but then working when hammered on it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, I'd start with checking the plugs, replace if needed be sure to dielectric grease everything. Drain the carb bowls, may be some water or trash there. Still seems h20 is suspect if it was fine till after ya washed it. Make sure the airbox lid is sealed, and sealed to the carbs.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

do you fill up the gas tank after each ride....may need to do that ..my friends gets alot of condensation in it if he dont fill it up after the ride..then it spits and sputters


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Hmm, I'd start with checking the plugs, replace if needed be sure to dielectric grease everything. Drain the carb bowls, may be some water or trash there. Still seems h20 is suspect if it was fine till after ya washed it. Make sure the airbox lid is sealed, and sealed to the carbs.


It did this before I got a chance to wash it. I'm going to probably change the plugs this week and see if that's it. I did notice that the last time I went riding I burned about 3 bars on the gas gauge. And this time I rode about the same and only have 3 bars left. It used a whole lot more gas this time.



blue beast said:


> do you fill up the gas tank after each ride....may need to do that ..my friends gets alot of condensation in it if he dont fill it up after the ride..then it spits and sputters


Yeah I fill it all the way up every ride.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay so I got back from vacation and replaced my spark plugs and they were both black. But it still runs the same as before and I notice that it will blow black smoke when revved. My buddy thinks that the jetting is off. But I don't understand how the jetting could be fine one ride and the next its off, especially without doing any modifications.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Might want to make sure that your choke is fully off. Check your choke cable to see if it is getting stuck in the choke position. I agee jetting does not get bad from one ride to the next, if it was running ok before the wash and not after I sure wouldn't believe it's jetting. Also make sure you have greesed your plug wires.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I confused everyone with the first post. It started spitting and sputtering BEFORE I washed it!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

empty all that gas out and fill her up with some fresh and just see how she runs then. What I would do. put the gas you take out in your truck save some money.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Would putting Seafoam in the tank possibly help? I've been messing with it all evening and it runs fine till about 1/4 throttle and then is fine again when I hammer on it. I can definitely tell it's burning lots of gas cause my muffler use to be clean on the inside and now it's black and when it idles it puffs black smoke.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone have ideas on what could cause this? Took it riding with new gas and seafoam and still runs like crap. Doesn't idle unless I stay on the gas. But when I actually get on it, it runs fine. I'm stumped and I need to get this fixed cause I'm suppose to be trading it for a sxs pretty soon.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Try cleaning the carbs really good.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Pilot jets clogging up (my guess) 1/4 throttle it stumbles and wont idle. darn ethenal gas sat for too long in carbs .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

seafoam won't unplug jets...especialy the pilots..which gives you idle to about 1/4 throttle. You have too much air for the amount of fuel in that range. Its either plugged pilot circuts, very low float levels, a bad vacuum leak...such as a cracked boot or water in the bowls. Of course your compression could be below the minimum too.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

X2 I'd guess a vacuum leak as well.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I put it in the shop today cause I couldn't figure it out. I'm not good at dealing with carbs I'd end up messing something up. Hopefully they'll figure it out though.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well got my bike back from the shop and turned out to be the choke cable was stuck just like wyo58 suggested in his first post. It runs great now and they choke cable disconnected so it'll never happen again.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

skyscraper38 said:


> Well got my bike back from the shop and turned out to be the choke cable was stuck just like wyo58 suggested in his first post. It runs great now and they choke cable disconnected so it'll never happen again.[/quote
> 
> Good for you just too bad you had to pay someone to fix it. Ride it now and have fun!!!


----------

